# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  أنت إنسان// تم دمجه مع آخر

## MOONY

.
.
. 
[ .. أن أحسست يوماً أن وجودك كـ.. عدمك .. ] 
إن أحسست يوما بأنك مرهق من ركض السنين 
و أن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام 
و أن الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق
أن شعرت أن الدنيا اصبحت سجنا لانفاسك
و أن الساعات لا تعني الا مزيدا من ألم
و أن كل شئ اصبح موجعا
ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر
و اسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح 
إن طـــــعــــنــــك صــــــديـق
أو احـــتـــلـــك الـــضـــيـــق 
أن فــقــدت كـل شــــئ جــمــيل
و تحطـــــــــــم طموحك على كف المستحيل
افتح عينك للهواء و النور 
لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام 
وعد إلى النور 
و احضن عروقك المفتوحة 
و جراحك التي اصبحت تحتاج لك أكثر
اشعرها بوجودك و أشعر انت بوجودها 
تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء
لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام 
لا تـنظر إلى من حولك باكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات 
و تخترق حواجــــز الصراع
ابتسم لهم
رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع
فأنت هكذا تعيش أقوى من ألمك 
و من شيــطان نفسك و من حب ذاتك
احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الأخرون 
و لا تجعله يحمل رصاصة تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك
مسكين جداً أنت
حين تظن أن الكره يجعلك أقوى
و أن الحقد يجعلك أذكى 
وأن القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك انسانا محترما 
تعلم أن تضحك مـــع من معك
و أن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته
عـــش مـعـه وتـعايــش بـــه 
عش كبيراً
و تعلم أن تحتوي كل من يمر بك
لا تصرخ عندمـــا يتأخر صديقك 
ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك
تذكر أن كل شئ قد كانـ في لوحة القـدر 
قبل أن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر 
أن غضب صديقك أذهب و صافحه و احتضنه 
وان غضبت من صديقك أفتح له يديك و قلبك 
أن خسرت شيئا فتذكر انك قد ربحت اشياءاً 
و أن فاتك موعد فتذكر انك قد تلحق
موعــدا ً آخر
مهما كان الالم مريرا
و مهما كان القادم مجهولا 
افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح 
فغــدا يوم جديـــد و غدا أنت شخــــص جديد 
لا تحاول أن تجلس و أن تضحك الأخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك
فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا لن تشعر به 
و لكنه سيعيش به حتى أخر يوم من عمره
فهل على الدنيا أقبح من أن تنام و أن ينامون
و صديقك بأن من جرحك ؟!
و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟! 
كن قلبا و روحا تمر بسلام على الدنيا
حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك الى الاخرة 
فتجد من يبكي عليك من الاعماق
لا من يبكي عليك بحكم العادات و التقاليد
و لا تدري متى يكون الرحيل 
ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 
صدقني
ساعتها سترى أن الحياة يمكن أن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الالم 
و في وسط المعاناة ستجد أن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك 
تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة 
تخرج من صميم الذات
عندها ستتذكر كم 
.
.
. 
[ .. أنت إنسان .. ]

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طرح رائع عزيزتي مووووني


و في وسط المعاناة ستجد أن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك 
تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة 
تخرج من صميم الذات
عندها ستتذكر كم

.
.
.

[ .. أنت إنسان .. ]

يعطيكِ ربي الف عافية موضوع رائع جدا"
يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ixir

الأملُ هوَ الـ طريقُ الأوحد الذي نراهُ مفتوحاً
حين تغلقُ مدائنُ اليأسِ علينا البوابات !
وحين تحاصرنا بيداءُ الهموم يبقى متّسعٌ لنـا بواحاتِ الـ فرح

/

MOONY

أثلجتِ صدرِي بما قرأت
وكلّما قرأتُكِ أكثر, كلّما أُسعِدتُ أكثر
شكراً

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

يسلموووووو عزيزتي
moony
كلمات ومعاني رائعة تبعث في النفس الراحة والسكون
رعاك اللة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرا على الطرح الرائع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

افتح عينك للهواء و النور 
لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام 
وعد إلى النور 
و احضن عروقك المفتوحة 


كلمات جداا رائعه تريح القلب ..

تسلم الايادي موني على الطرح..

لاعدمنـا جديدج...

----------


## لحن الخلود

طرح رائع ومتميز 
 يعطيك الف عافية خيتو

----------


## المستحييل

نعم هي كلمات جد جميله ..
والاجمل من كل شي حين نبتسم ونتلقى بسمه اجمل ..ولكن صعب ان تبتسم في وجه من لا يستحق الابتسامه لكثرة ما لديه من الكره والحقد..
سلمت يداك..

----------


## وعود

*الله يعطيكِ العافية موني على الطرح الأكثر من رائع ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> ابتسم لهم
> رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع
> فأنت هكذا تعيش أقوى من ألمك 
> و من شيــطان نفسك و من حب ذاتك
> احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الأخرون 
> و لا تجعله يحمل رصاصة تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك





*احنا هذا اللي نقوله بس ناس مايطيعوا ومايقتنعوا* 



*كلمات تحيي روح السعاده والامل في كل انسان يقرأها ويمر بها* 


*سلمتي خييه *

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبا شفت الموضوع عجبني ونقلته ليكم* 

*ان شاء الله مايكوون مكرر*

*تفضلو*


*إن أحسست يوماً . . بأنك مرهق من ركض السنين 

وإن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام 

وإن الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق . .

إن شعرت إن الدنيا أصبحت سجنا لانفاسك وإن كل شئ أصبح موجعا . .

ارسم على جهك ابتسامة من قهر واسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح...

وإن الساعات لا تعني إلا مزيداً من ألم 

**إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق 

إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل

افتح عينك للهواء و النور 

لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .

عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثر أشعرها 

بوجودك . . واشعر أنت بوجودها . .

تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء . .

لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام . .

لا تـنظر إلى من حولك بأكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات . . و تخترق حواجز الصراع


ابتسم لهم . .

رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع . . فأنت هكذا . .

احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون 

و لا تجعله يحمل . . رصاصة . . تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك . .


**مسكين جداً أنت حين تظن إن الكره يجعلك أقوى . .

و إن الحقد يجعلك أذكى . .

وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً . .

تعلم أن تضحك مع من معك . . و إن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته . .

عـش معـه وتعايش به عيش كبيراً . . 

و تعلم إن تحتوي كل من يمر بك . .

لا تصرخ عندمـا يتأخر صديقك . .

ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك . .

تذكر إن كل شئ قد كان في لوحة القـدر . .

قبل إن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر 


*
*إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه . .

وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .

إن خسرت شيئا . . فتذكر انك قد **بت اشياء . .

و إن فاتك موعد . . فتذكر انك قد تلحق موعــداً..

..مهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .

افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . .* 

*و غداً أنت شخص جديد

لا تحاول إن تجلس و إن تُضحك الآخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك . .

فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا . . لن تشعر به . .

و صديقك يعيش به حتى آخر يوم من عمره . .

فهل على الدنيا أقبح من إن تنام . . و إن ينامون وصديقك . . يئن من جرحك ؟! !

و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ ! 

كن قلباً و روحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .

حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .

فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .

لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .

و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .

أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 
ختــــــــــــــــــــــاماً:

وبالتأكيد . . 

سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .

و في وسط المعاناة . . 

ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .

تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .

تخرج من صميم الذات . .

عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان رائع ...* 
*::*

*دمـــــــــتم بود*

*تحياتي*

*كرزهـ*

***

*

----------


## الطيوبه

والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الســـــــــلام عليــــــــكم ورحمـــــــــة الله وبركـــــــــاتـــه

*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ آنسهـ كرزهـ  ~*¤ô§ô¤*~*

بصراحه كلمات مدويه وتبعث فينا معنى التبسم الحقيقي بعد عبوس وكآبه 

فبعد التبسم 
سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .

و في وسط المعاناة . . 

ستجد إن الابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .

تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .

تخرج من صميم الذات . .

عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان رائع ...

شكراً لكِ عزيزتي على هذه الكلمات الرائعه
ورفع الله قدرك وبارك الله فيكِ 


*أختك* 
*الـ ط ـيوبه*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

تسلمي آنسة كرزه على هذه الكلمات الرائعة

----------


## بعدني ......

*إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه . .

وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .*


شكراً انسة كرزة
تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عافية كروزة على الكلام اللي يطيب الجروح
فعلا المفروض الواحد لأجل معشيته سعيد *& يبتسم &* ويصافح ويتسامح ويلغي شي اسمه حقد وتكبر 
حنا وش لنا بهالدنيا .. وش بنستفيد لما نحقد ونجرح و ...... 
سوري ع الإطالة 
تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

كروزه حبيبتي يسلمك ربي على 
هالطرح الحلوووو والجميل
بكل مايحمله من معاني رائعه
مشكوره حبيبتي ويعطيكِ العافيه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## alzahrani33

* سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .

رووووعه

يسلمووووووو
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الطيوبه* 

*شواطئ شوق*

**********

*سجينة الآهات*

*دنيا الاحلام*

*الزهراني*

*نورتو دمــــــــــتمـ بود* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## سيناريو

*تم دمج الموضوعين* 
*مع ردورد الأعضاء الكرام*


*شكراً لجهودكم....*

----------


## حلم فنانه

لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام 

مشكوره حبوبه
كلمات جميله جدا ورااااااائعه
تحياتيـ...

----------


## أسرار الليل

/

إن أحسست يوما .. 

بأنك مرهق من ركض السنين .. 

و أن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام.. 

و أن الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق.. 



أن شعرت أن الدنيا اصبحت سجنا لانفاسك.. 

و أن الساعات لا تعني الا مزيدا من ألم.. 

و أن كل شئ اصبح ....موجعا ... 



ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر.. 

و اسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح.. 

إن طـــــعــــنــــك صــــــديـق.. 

أو احـــتـــلـــك الـــضـــيـــق .. 

أن فــقــدت كـل شــــئ .. جــمــيل.. 




و تحطـــــــــــم طموحك على كف المستحيل 

افتح عينك للهواء و النور .. 


لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام .. 

وعد إلى النور .. 

و احضن عروقك المفتوحة .. 

و جراحك التي اصبحت تحتاج لك أكثر.. 



اشعرها بوجودك ... و اشعر انت بوجودها 




تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء.. 

لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام 

لا تـنظر إلى من حولك باكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات 

و تخترق حواجــــز الصراع 




ابتسم لهم 

رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع 

فأنت هكذا .. تعيش أقوى من ألمك 
و من شيــطان نفسك و من حب ذاتك 



احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الأخرون 

و لا تجعله يحمل .. رصاصة .. تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك 




مسكين جدا انت 

حين تظن أن الكره يجعلك أقوى 

و أن الحقد يجعلك أذكى 

وأن القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك انسانا محترما 




تعلم أن تضحك مـــع من معك 

و أن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته 

عـــش مـعـه وتـعايــش بـــه 

عش كبيرا .. 




و تعلم أن تحتوي كل من يمر بك 

لا تصرخ عندمـــا يتأخر صديقك 

ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك 




تذكر أن كل شئ قد كانـ في لوحة القـدر 

قبل أن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر 

أن غضب صديقك .. اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه 

وان غضبت من صديقك .. افتح له يديك و قلبك 





أن خسرت شيئا .. فتذكر انك قد ربحت اشياء 
و أن فاتك موعد .. فتذكر انك قد تلحق 
موعــدا ً آخر 




مهما كان الالم مريرا 

و مهما كان القادم .. مجهولا 

افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح 





فغــدا يوم جديـــد .. و غدا أنت شخــــص جديد 


لا تحاول أن تجلس و أن تضحك الأخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك 

فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا .. لن تشعر به 

و لكنه سيعيش به حتى أخر يوم من عمره 

فهل على الدنيا أقبح من أن تنام .. و أن ينامون 

و صديقك .. يأن من جرحك 

و يتوجع من كلماتك 



كن قلبا و روحا تمر بسلام على الدنيا 

حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك .. الى الاخرة 


فتجد من يبكي عليك ويدعي لك من الاعماق 

لا من يبكي عليك .. بحكم العادات و التقاليد 
و لا تدري .. متى يكون الرحيل 

ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء .. أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 





صدقني !!!!

ساعتها ... سترى أن الحياة يمكن أن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الالم 

و في وسط المعاناة .. ستجد أن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك 

تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة 

تخرج من صميم الذات وانت راضي عنها 



عندها ستتذكر: 


كم أنت إنســـــــآآآآآن !

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء.. 

لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام 

لا تـنظر إلى من حولك باكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات 

و تخترق حواجــــز الصراع 




ابتسم لهم 

رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع 

فأنت هكذا .. تعيش أقوى من ألمك 
و من شيــطان نفسك و من حب ذاتك 


جميل جــــــ جميل ــــــداً جـــــــ جميل ـــــداً 
 جــــــ جميل ـــــداً

أن غضب صديقك .. اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه 

وان غضبت من صديقك .. افتح له يديك و قلبك 





أن خسرت شيئا .. فتذكر انك قد ربحت اشياء 
و أن فاتك موعد .. فتذكر انك قد تلحق 
موعــدا ً آخر 

موضوع في منتهى الروعة...
مشكوره أختي أسرار الليل على هذا الطرح الرائع
..ودمتي في حفظ الرحمن..

----------


## جـرحـ الـروحـ،،

اختي .، دمـعه على السطــور ....!!!


موضوع في غاية الروعه  كلمات راقيه وحكيمه  جهودك قيمه  متميزه .،

لاحرمنا الله جديدك الفذ من نوعه .،

تحياتي لك .،


جـــــــــــــــــرحـــــــــــ،،،

----------


## نور العقيلة

كلمااات واقعية

وتحميل كم هائل من الجماااااال

يسلموووووووووو ع الطرح الروووووووعة

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*.*
*.*
*.*

*اسرار الليل...*

*كلمات رائعه.. تقوي لدينا روح التفاؤل والامل...*

*اشكرك على الطرح المميز....*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

يسلمووو اسرار اليل موضوع جميل جدا 
صوت الاكرف

----------


## فرح

كن قلبا و روحا تمر بسلام على الدنيا 

حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك .. الى الاخرة 


فتجد من يبكي عليك ويدعي لك من الاعماق 

لا من يبكي عليك .. بحكم العادات و التقاليد 
و لا تدري .. متى يكون الرحيل 

ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء .. أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 



يسلموووو حبيبتي اســــــــوووره
بجد طرح اكثر من راااائع
سلمت يدينك يالغلا 
ولاحرمنا روووعة جديدك 
دمتِ بالحب والموده

----------


## اميره بكلمتي

أن خسرت شيئا .. فتذكر انك قد ربحت اشياء 
و أن فاتك موعد .. فتذكر انك قد تلحق 
موعــدا ً آخر 


كلمااااااات في غايهـ الروعهـ 

يسلممو على الطرح الراقي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووووو

خيتووو

على الطرح الرائع

يعطيك العافية

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله يعافيكم حبايبي 
مشكوورين ع المرور

----------


## نجوى الغيب

*موضوع يبعث لنا القوة والمحبة أكثر من ذي قبل ..*
*أشكر أبداعك في نشر كل جميل ..*
*تحياتي ..*

----------

